# leather pocket pouches,tape holders,wallets and belts



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

those look pretty cool:thumbup:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a bucket boss rearguard, but I would like one of those tape holders.


----------



## LNJSFASHION (May 31, 2009)

man, those are really nice. It's very neat to have your name and local # on it. what about 606 orlando.


----------



## seminole676 (Jun 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## seminole676 (Jun 3, 2009)

I can put six letters for your name an your local # bro. Russell Grisham 676 Pensacola FLA


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome! 

I was frustrated 5 or 6 years back with pouch choice, and I talked to a local leathercrafter. He is actually an Amish harness maker. He said that if I bring him all my tools I want to carry, he'd custom make me a leather pouch. I did that, and he estimated that it would cost me between 300 and 350 dollars for the pouch. I passed at the time, but I ask you (I'm serious), if I ship you extras of all my pouch tools, can you make me a custom pouch to carry them all?


----------



## r6ckstar (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey man, PM me the cost for 2 sets of everything(belt, pouch, tape).


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, I'd possibly like to order a few of the tape holders. What is the cost of them?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Hey, I'd possibly like to order a few of the tape holders. What is the cost of them?


Me Too.


----------



## seminole676 (Jun 3, 2009)

$35 /pouch $20/tape holder $5 extra to dye brown or black $7 shipping per item depends on how many you order the more ordered cheaper per item too ship. belts $25 for plain $45 for one with tool work wallets $45. If intrested pm me an I'll pm my address for money order or you can do pay pal


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I was frustrated 5 or 6 years back with pouch choice, and I talked to a local leathercrafter. He is actually an Amish harness maker. He said that if I bring him all my tools I want to carry, he'd custom make me a leather pouch. I did that, and he estimated that it would cost me between 300 and 350 dollars for the pouch. I passed at the time, but I ask you (I'm serious), if I ship you extras of all my pouch tools, can you make me a custom pouch to carry them all?


DO you have a list of the tools? Im just curious.

~Matt


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

seminole676 said:


> $35 /pouch $20/tape holder $5 extra to dye brown or black $7 shipping per item depends on how many you order the more ordered cheaper per item too ship. belts $25 for plain $45 for one with tool work wallets $45. If intrested pm me an I'll pm my address for money order or you can do pay pal


What size are the belts? (Width, I mean) And are they single strips of leather? The tool belts that are 3 peices riveted together annoy me.

Your work looks real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## seminole676 (Jun 3, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What size are the belts? (Width, I mean) And are they single strips of leather? The tool belts that are 3 peices riveted together annoy me.
> 
> Your work looks real nice. :thumbsup:


 hey john belts are 11/2" wide


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> DO you have a list of the tools? Im just curious.
> 
> ~Matt


straight, phillips, big straight, t-strippers, buchannan crimper, thermostat screwdriver, volt tic, sharpie, steel awl, utility knife, nines, dikes, channies, crescent wrench, red, yellow, green, blue nut drivers, needlenose, 10-n-1.


----------



## Betsey (Oct 24, 2012)

seminole676 said:


> hey guys anyone here intrested in a leather pocket pouch, tape holder, wallet and belt? I'm unemployed got alot of time on my hands right now,so I can get right to it an get them to you quick. These pouches are made to last with copper rivits.


My late husband had one of these made for himself in the '90s. The brother that made it was out of FL. Our son is now a journeyman and I would like to order him one. Are you still doing this work? Please let me know. Thank you. Betsey


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Betsey said:


> My late husband had one of these made for himself in the '90s. The brother that made it was out of FL. Our son is now a journeyman and I would like to order him one. Are you still doing this work? Please let me know. Thank you. Betsey



User's Last Activity: 02-13-2012 09:48 PM


----------



## figaro (Feb 10, 2012)

Too bad about the op dropping off. Would have ordered one up for sure. Great pouch it seems.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

figaro said:


> Too bad about the op dropping off. Would have ordered one up for sure. Great pouch it seems.


There's custom leather places on the net and many local ones across the nation. Ask any cowboy-type friends you have, or look in the phonebook under leather, cobbler, saddle repair, or ask a western wear or ag supply store.


----------



## BWilson (Oct 13, 2008)

betsey,

look at wireman.com they have the same style pouch i have one and it is a great little pouch.

bart


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

Can you make a drill holster for a M12 drill, with a metal belt clip on it?


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

can you make something like this?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dave L said:


> can you make something like this?


Are preparing for a life of crime........?:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## coradoj (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi I was wondering if you still make these I cant see and pics . and I am really interested. Thanks


----------

